# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  ax15 problems

## 98zjkid

just did an ax15 231 swap in my zj. Now it seems like there is always pressure on my flywheel, if i start it and leave it in neutral and after a few seconds if i try to shift it its really hard but if i start it and put it right in gear its fine, anyone have any idea why this would be?

----------

